# Mebane, NC: Lure Coursing Fun Night - All breeds



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

$5.00 Per Run...

No pre-registration required. Come one, come all!

Paws4Ever
6311 Nicks Rd
Mebane, NC 27302

(919) 304-2300 ext 233 for more details & directions if needed!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

that would be fun! why cant we have anything cool in the northwest


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm sorry...lol



I am super excited. I'll be taking Zoe there. I think she'll have a blast!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im sure she'll love it. nismo loves some flirt action. i havent played with him with the flirt pole in like 2 months


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Zoe will go into the garage and get the flirt pole herself..LOL.

We do it everynight...


----------

